

Ask HN: Backup tools for distributed home LAN backup? - newsisan

Options for tools to run on multiple computers in a lan so that each computer can be backed up to all of the other ones?<p>Are there apps for this?
======
ritonlajoie
Well, I don't know such an app. But that can be done pretty easily, by
installing an FTP server on every machine (or setting up a CIFS folder) and
configure manually every computer to backup on the others...

Then, if you provide more information (environement, OS, hardware, number of
machines to backup, volume of data), maybe someone would come up with
something to help you ?

